# TRX 26 Auger Belt Removal



## Shep (Jan 30, 2018)

If there is already a thread on this topic please direct me there.
In order to replace the auger belt will I actually have to split the auger itself off from the pulley section?
Is there not a workaround to get the belt out?
Shep


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Isn't the JD TRX made by Murray? You can post pics and I or others can look at them.

If it's a Murray design your don't have to remove anything. Very easy.

If it's a John Deere design, you have to disconnect the front from the back, auger from tractor. On the JD1032 the auger housing hinges on a rod, it's easy. You do have to remove the idler pulley for some reason, I don't remember why, maybe it's easier to install the belt. If it hinges, you need two people, one to hold the handlebars. I also remember I needed that person to pull back on a spring while I did something else.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes it was made by Murray


----------

